# What defines a 'wacker' vs a 'normal' EMT?



## stethoscope (Jul 6, 2015)

I've been hearing the term wacker used periodically in EMS. I did my research and found out that the definition is somewhat gray and subjective. What defines a wacker once and for all? What sets apart someone who is a wacker, and someone who likes what they do?

I have 2 smaller star of life stickers on my rear quarter windows (SUV, each on opposite sides, symmetric to the other) I quite like them, but I never thought about being a "wacker". It seems pretty ridiculous to me.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2015)

The term is different from person to person. Your not going to get one solid answer. 

In a smaller town with a volunteer company it may be normal to wear "I'm an EMT bada**" shirt around or a department shirt. However in a bigger town that is viewed as "hey, that guy is a whacker."


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 6, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> I
> I have 2 smaller star of life stickers on my rear quarter windows (SUV, each on opposite sides, symmetric to the other)



That definitely qualifies you. No question.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 6, 2015)

Normal EMT- Takes pride in their job and cares about his patients, carries the equipment necessary to perform his job, and does not feel the need to advertise their profession to people around him

Whacker- Is more concerned with looking like a badass than giving the best care to his patient, carries a lot of equipment that has no practical function, and will display to all the "civillians"  that they work in EMS with hats, stickers, t-shirts, jackets etc.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 6, 2015)

Someone that goes out of their way to tell everyone that they are involved in EMS is how I look at it. That can mean, shirts, stickers, and generally never shutting up about it.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 6, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> I've been hearing the term wacker used periodically in EMS. I did my research and found out that the definition is somewhat gray and subjective. What defines a wacker once and for all? What sets apart someone who is a wacker, and someone who likes what they do?
> 
> I have 2 smaller star of life stickers on my rear quarter windows (SUV, each on opposite sides, symmetric to the other) I quite like them, but I never thought about being a "wacker". It seems pretty ridiculous to me.


I'm a bit confused why you've permanently attached pendants to your car if you are still a student, not yet a certified EMT... but as others have said, it's all subjective, based on how and where you provide care, subject to local norms, maturity in approach to profession and approach to patient care.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 6, 2015)

medicdan said:


> I'm a bit confused why you've permanently attached pendants to your car if you are still a student, not yet a certified EMT... but as others have said, it's all subjective, based on how and where you provide care, subject to local norms, maturity in approach to profession and approach to patient care.


Not a student! I never changed my training level, but I received my cert last week. The stickers were birthday gifts.


----------



## triemal04 (Jul 6, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Not a student! I never changed my training level, but I received my cert last week. The stickers were birthday gifts.


Uh-huh.  And do you work as an EMT?  For how long?  In what capacity?  What is it that makes you feel that you need to advertise...whatever it is that you think the star of life represents?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2015)

EMT: carries gloves and shears at work. 

Whacker: carries tactical gloves, raptor shears, a CAT, a 16g (just in case) and a tactical flashlight in his tactical pants. 

Off duty.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 6, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> Uh-huh.  And do you work as an EMT?  For how long?  In what capacity?  What is it that makes you feel that you need to advertise...whatever it is that you think the star of life represents?


I do. I got a job where I was precepting. Obviously I'm new lol. I'm an EMT-B, so that's the capacity?

I am a proud EMT. I got into this after I had a spontaneous tension pneumothorax last summer. Up until then, I had no interest in this. When my doctor explained it to me that I could pretty much die any minute, it hit me like a ton of bricks. The medic that showed up made the experience bearable. She was the one telling me that I was going to be ok, and explaining things reasonably to me. It made me feel better, so much better. After that, I decided that I wanted to be the person who does just that. That can come give somebody some light when theirs have went out. That's what that star means to me. I don't feel the need to advertise it. I typically don't advertise why I got into EMS anyway. 

I don't see why it's a shameful thing to have a star of life on your car? That's where I don't get this wacker thing.


----------



## Bullets (Jul 6, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> I have 2 smaller star of life stickers on my rear quarter windows (SUV, each on opposite sides, symmetric to the other) I quite like them, but I never thought about being a "wacker". It seems pretty ridiculous to me.



Whacker. No need or reason to advertise your profession. If you ever go to an EMS convention and think about buying a tshirt that has some slogan or something, like "On Call for Life" or "Bustin mine to Save yours" youre a whacker. If youve ever spend $5 on a pocket knife with a SOL on it, your a whacker


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 6, 2015)

Bullets said:


> Whacker. No need or reason to advertise your profession. If you ever go to an EMS convention and think about buying a tshirt that has some slogan or something, like "On Call for Life" or "Bustin mine to Save yours" youre a whacker. If youve ever spend $5 on a pocket knife with a SOL on it, your a whacker


So, my last job. I have a sticker on my car from there. Am I a wacker in that sense too? I support the business.
And my college, I have a sticker for that too. College wacker?

I think I get it now. There is no difference between being proud of what you do and feeling like a demigod to some people. I guess family stickers means that the driver is a family wacker. Or cancer stickers are for cancer wackers? My question has been answered.


----------



## ERDoc (Jul 6, 2015)

I guess I am going to be the voice of dissent here.  I don't think having 2 small stars of life on the back of your vehicle makes you a whacker.  There is nothing wrong with being proud of what you are but think of it as a penis.  It's cool to be proud of it but becomes a problem when you wave it in other people's face.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 6, 2015)

Print and go through the checklist below to determine if you are a whacker.

```
Whacker Checklist (all options must be checked):
[ ] 2x EMS stickers, preferably more
[ ] EMS license plate
[ ] 7x EMS related shirt (one for everyday of the week)
[ ] 7x tactical pants (one for everyday of the week)
[ ] 7x pairs of EMS socks
[ ] 1x EMS underwear
[ ] Littmann stethoscope
[ ] Lightbar AND siren on POV
[ ] Scanner / Personal radio
[ ] More pair of boots than clothes
[ ] Career Emergency Responder, First Responder, or EMT. (Automatically disqualified to be a whacker if you become a paramedic)
[ ] EMS swiss army knife (must be able to use as trauma shear and seat belt cutter)
[ ] Radio strap
[ ] Active on emtlife.com and emtcity.com.
[ ] Must follow Paramedic as (censored) on Facebook.
[ ] At least one EMS tattoo
```


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 6, 2015)

Lol a sticker isn't going to make you a wacker. Two stars of life on one window, wacker. I was helping out with our recruits PA course and a guy showed up with a 12'x12' star on his rear wind shield, wacker. People who wear 37 things on their bat belt, wacker. I work in a busy 911 department, I carry shears, gum, radio and an extra set of gloves if I remember. Then you see a private who works in our county who does zero 911 response rocking bat belts that probably weigh 15 pound....wacker, but it puts a smile on my face to see it so keep it coming.

Be proud of what you do, sure. To be blunt, if you have to walk around with idiotic things on your tshirt etc. just know there is someone from EMS or a hospital laughing at you...Usually people with little to no REAL EMS experience fall into the wacker category with their war stories that never happened.


----------



## triemal04 (Jul 6, 2015)

Your reasoning isn't actually that bad.  There isn't anything wrong with being proud of what you do, and maybe, MAYBE in advertising it, depending on the circumstances.  You at least are actually working as an EMT, which is better than the goober than finishes (or is still in class) and then starts blabbering about what a high-speed lifesaver they are...despite never actually doing a single thing...ever.

One unobtrusive star of life...meh.  Whatever.  I'd still suggest you wait for awhile and actually get your feet under you for some time, but that's a different topic.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Print and go through the checklist below to determine if you are a whacker.
> 
> ```
> Whacker Checklist (all options must be checked):
> ...


I have some of those checked...

And EMS underwear? Do they make a banana hammock with a star of life on the front, because I need a pair.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 6, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Lol a sticker isn't going to make you a wacker.


I only have one EMS sticker on my car.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 6, 2015)

Aprz said:


> Print and go through the checklist below to determine if you are a whacker.
> 
> ```
> Whacker Checklist (all options must be checked):
> ...



I got a couple of those checked. For the OP having 2 star of life stickers doesn't make you a wacker, it just makes you look proud/ excited to work in the EMS career field.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 6, 2015)

The stickers I have are not on the back. They're on the read quarter windows on opposite sides. I refuse to put lights on my car.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 6, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with being proud of what you do. I am very proud of what I do, but I don't advertise it all opportunities.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 6, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> The stickers I have are not on the back. They're on the read quarter windows on opposite sides. I refuse to put lights on my car.



still


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 6, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> still


I'm a wacker because 2 is the magic number? Is one sticker on the rear window better than one sticker on either quarter window? Or is it better to have one sticker on the side of the left, or right quarter selectively that would make you less of a wacker? And if I decided to use my rear window, I wouldn't be a wacker? It's not rocket science. You're generalizing, becoming the gray area that I spoke of, and making up your own rules that don't exist -- less stories that never happened.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 6, 2015)

@stethoscope We are pulling your leg. Don't take it too seriously.

There are people are obviously whackers and then there are some people who do whacker things, but aren't whackers. Who really cares?


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 6, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> I'm a wacker because 2 is the magic number?



No, but the line has to be drawn somewhere and its different for everyone. My limit is 2. 1 is a decal for the dept that I worked for last year (really should take it down now that I'm thinking about it) and the other is a personal decal that only first responders (PD, fire, EMS) in the area will understand. The other day I saw a car where the rear window was decked and I mean DECKED out with EMS decals and was accompanied by a license plate frame that read "my other car is a ambulance 911". Now I'm all for having pride in where/ who you work for, but there has to be a line drawn.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 6, 2015)

I think I'd rather deal with a 'wacker' who has 40 stickers saying that he works in EMS than to have someone who tries to look like LEO. We have someone who does that. Setina bull bar, light bar and all.

Either way, I'm happy with mine. It's the same sticker, just on either side.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 7, 2015)

You wanted opinions considering there is not a real definition. Don't get your feelings hurt, thats a wacker thing to do...


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 7, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Either way, I'm happy with mine. It's the same sticker, just on either side.


/thread 

Cool. If they make you happy, rock on. Enjoy your stickers. In the great scheme of things, who cares if an Internet forum thinks you're slightly further than others towards the "whacker" side of the spectrum?


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> I'm a wacker because 2 is the magic number? Is one sticker on the rear window better than one sticker on either quarter window? Or is it better to have one sticker on the side of the left, or right quarter selectively that would make you less of a wacker? And if I decided to use my rear window, I wouldn't be a wacker? It's not rocket science. You're generalizing, becoming the gray area that I spoke of, and making up your own rules that don't exist -- less stories that never happened.


By posting "what is a wacker?" aren't you basically ask us to provide you with a description? Which is often times a generalization. You got those answers, sometimes you may not like them.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 7, 2015)

Tigger said:


> By posting "what is a wacker?" aren't you basically ask us to provide you with a description? Which is often times a generalization. You got those answers, sometimes you may not like them.


I asked what a wacker was and got a ton of symptoms of a wacker -- and practically nobody agreed with anybody else. ERDoc took the cake and gave me the best answer.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jul 7, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> EMT: carries gloves and shears at work.
> 
> Whacker: carries tactical gloves, raptor shears, a CAT, a 16g (just in case) and a tactical flashlight in his tactical pants.
> 
> Off duty.


But tac pants are so comfortable...


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> I asked what a wacker was and got a ton of symptoms of a wacker -- and practically nobody agreed with anybody else. ERDoc took the cake and gave me the best answer.


Well yes. It's an ambiguous term. Different people define it definitely, nothing new there.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 7, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> I'm a wacker because 2 is the magic number? Is one sticker on the rear window better than one sticker on either quarter window? Or is it better to have one sticker on the side of the left, or right quarter selectively that would make you less of a wacker? And if I decided to use my rear window, I wouldn't be a wacker? It's not rocket science. You're generalizing, becoming the gray area that I spoke of, and making up your own rules that don't exist -- less stories that never happened.



You do understand that "whacker" is a highly subjective, colloquial term with no formal definition?

The whole thing is a grey area. The whole thing is a generalization. That's the whole point.


----------



## ERDoc (Jul 7, 2015)

Whacker isn't even a universal term.  They were called buffs where I came from.


----------



## triemal04 (Jul 7, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> I asked what a wacker was and got a ton of symptoms of a wacker -- and practically nobody agreed with anybody else. ERDoc took the cake and gave me the best answer.


You mean he told you what you wanted to hear?  Odd that you would choose a reply that is in line with what you want to do as the "best answer."


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 7, 2015)

http://www.gotoquiz.com/the_ems_whacker_quiz

or, from a few years back... http://emtlife.com/threads/what-is-a-whacker.2558/


----------



## Tigger (Jul 7, 2015)

Here in Colorado no one uses the term ever. When I say wacker people look at me like some sort of deviant. Just ricky/randy rescue, that's bout it.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Jul 7, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> http://www.gotoquiz.com/the_ems_whacker_quiz
> 
> or, from a few years back... http://emtlife.com/threads/what-is-a-whacker.2558/



That quiz was funny. I got 8% whacker. It told me I needed more whacker in my life. I'm not so sure about that...


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 7, 2015)

AtlasFlyer said:


> That quiz was funny. I got 8% whacker. It told me I needed more whacker in my life. I'm not so sure about that...



Same here fun quiz haha


----------



## Amber Lance (Jul 7, 2015)

Here in NM people seem to say "joey" instead of wacker.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2015)

Amber Lance said:


> Here in NM people seem to say "joey" instead of wacker.


Really? I had heard whacker more when I worked in NM... But then again I haven't had a ground gig in nm for going on 18 months.


----------



## Amber Lance (Jul 7, 2015)

Huh. Maybe there are regional variations in NM? When I moved here I remember using the word wacker a few times and they didn't know what I was talking about. I always thought "joey" was kind of a strange word for it. Made me think of kangaroos.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2015)

Amber Lance said:


> Huh. Maybe there are regional variations in NM? When I moved here I remember using the word wacker a few times and they didn't know what I was talking about. I always thought "joey" was kind of a strange word for it. Made me think of kangaroos.


Bus tends to set the trends for the central area. I worked in ValCo with Cross and AMR, and we seemed to pick up a lot of cues from gila and amr down south.


----------



## Amber Lance (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah that makes sense. Incidentally I'm applying at Cross right now! Trying to augment the despair that is Superior with some 911 work.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2015)

Amber Lance said:


> Yeah that makes sense. Incidentally I'm applying at Cross right now! Trying to augment the despair that is Superior with some 911 work.


Lol I got my start at superior. The old 3100 is my doing actually. Good luck with Cross... I know they are not.running much due to amr taking a lot of calls in the county


----------



## Amber Lance (Jul 7, 2015)

Haha I haven't heard about that but I have a feeling there's a story there...Thanks! I'm not looking for a huge number of shifts and they're looking for EMT-I's right now (I'm a soon-to-be intermediate), so hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## Tk11 (Jul 7, 2015)

Do you really care if people think you're a "wacker".. You have a couple stickers on your car, who cares. It's a STICKER. I've seen people with star of life tattoos.. I think they're a little idiotic, but a STICKER on your car? Come on.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 8, 2015)

triemal04 said:


> You mean he told you what you wanted to hear?  Odd that you would choose a reply that is in line with what you want to do as the "best answer."


You seem to have a personal problem with me. You've been very quick to accuse. Actually, he has the highest rated answer on this thread. His answer is what a wacker is, not what makes a person a wacker -- I already know that's subjective. Which is what I asked. So before you start pointing fingers, I suggest you read what I even asked.



ERDoc said:


> I guess I am going to be the voice of dissent here.  I don't think having 2 small stars of life on the back of your vehicle makes you a whacker.  There is nothing wrong with being proud of what you are but think of it as a penis.  It's cool to be proud of it but becomes a problem when you wave it in other people's face.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 8, 2015)

Tk11 said:


> Do you really care if people think you're a "wacker".. You have a couple stickers on your car, who cares. It's a STICKER. I've seen people with star of life tattoos.. I think they're a little idiotic, but a STICKER on your car? Come on.


I don't care at all lol. I just wanted to know what the term meant, because I've heard it used periodically.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> You seem to have a personal problem with me. You've been very quick to accuse. Actually, he has the highest rated answer on this thread. His answer is what a wacker is, not what makes a person a wacker -- I already know that's subjective. Which is what I asked. So before you start pointing fingers, I suggest you read what I even asked.



No one here has a personal problem with you. You asked about a term that *vastly* differs from person to person. Just because someones opinion is different from another doesn't make either one more right or wrong. If someone thinks having a sticker on your vehicle makes you a wacker then you're a wacker to that person. Just because someone has a opinion that doesn't run along the lines of yours doesn't make it wrong. Also the way you worded your reply to the post in question sounded like you agreed to it because its what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 8, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> You seem to have a personal problem with me. You've been very quick to accuse. Actually, he has the highest rated answer on this thread. His answer is what a wacker is, not what makes a person a wacker -- I already know that's subjective. Which is what I asked. So before you start pointing fingers, I suggest you read what I even asked.


I liked it because he said penis. The end.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2015)

Tigger said:


> I liked it because he said penis. The end.


I'm pretty sure that's why everyone liked it. It's very difficult to include the word penis and not have your post deleted or edited by the community leaders haha.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 8, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's why everyone liked it. It's very difficult to include the word penis and not have your post deleted or edited by the community leaders haha.


It is an anatomical term as far as I am concerned and frankly the metaphor was spot on.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 8, 2015)

Never heard the term whacker but it sounds the same as the term rickey rescue to me.  To me its someone who is more interested in saying they are an EMT than performing the duties of an EMT.  I have noticed however that at least one station in my area seems to think that taking any pride in your job, or showing any motivation is bad and will try to crush it.  I figure those people are just burned out and want others to feel the same.


----------



## triemal04 (Jul 8, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> You seem to have a personal problem with me. You've been very quick to accuse. Actually, he has the highest rated answer on this thread. His answer is what a wacker is, not what makes a person a wacker -- I already know that's subjective. Which is what I asked. So before you start pointing fingers, I suggest you read what I even asked.


I'm not quite sure what you mean here.  Highest rate answer?  You mean that he got the most "likes"?  That's what it means to you, being the "best"?  Getting a lot of "likes"?  

I think you need to grow and mature in more ways than just as an EMT.

I think you may also want to consider how you come across.  There isn't anything wrong with being a young, maybe overeager, new and inexperienced EMT who doesn't know much about what they're getting into.  There is something wrong with being a young and immature EMT who seems clueless about what they're getting into yet keeps talking instead of learning.


----------



## ViolynEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

AtlasFlyer said:


> That quiz was funny. I got 8% whacker. It told me I needed more whacker in my life. I'm not so sure about that...



I'm 8%, too. Uh oh. I like to wear my boots once in a while outside of work because they are comfortable and I have a T-shirt that I wear to the gym that says:
"You fall, you call, we haul, that's all."


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sounds like more than 8% to me.


----------



## squirrel15 (Jul 8, 2015)

Huh only 8% I thought having an emergency vehicle model would put me over that


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Jul 8, 2015)

I think I got my 8% for having two "EMS" shirts that aren't uniform... They were 'gifts' from the agency for EMS week for the two EMS weeks that I've been working here for. So they're EMS shirts, they're not uniform shirts, but I didn't buy them.

I also have been known to wear my boots not at work every once in a while.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sounds like that quiz is rigged if everyone got 8%


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Sounds like that quiz is rigged if everyone got 8%



If you own more than 4 scanners, too many emergency vehicle models, where a uniform everywhere you go, drive a christmas tree on wheels, have the "batman" belt, have the EMT stickers, shield, and license plate, and your phone sounds like a MCI then you're 100% wacker. This is what the test tells you when you reach 100% whacker status: YOURE A COMPLETE WHACKER!!! YOU ARE PROBABLY INCOMPETENT AND SHOULD TONE IT DOWN BEFORE YOU KILL SOMEONE


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 8, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> Sounds like that quiz is rigged if everyone got 8%


I got 0% so I guess I'm the odd man out lol


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 8, 2015)

CALEMT said:


> If you own more than 4 scanners, too many emergency vehicle models, where a uniform everywhere you go, drive a christmas tree on wheels, have the "batman" belt, have the EMT stickers, shield, and license plate, and your phone sounds like a MCI then you're 100% wacker. This is what the test tells you when you reach 100% whacker status: YOURE A COMPLETE WHACKER!!! YOU ARE PROBABLY INCOMPETENT AND SHOULD TONE IT DOWN BEFORE YOU KILL SOMEONE



did you just stroke out?


----------



## squirrel15 (Jul 8, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> did you just stroke out?


I think he went on a shopping spree


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 8, 2015)

Chewy20 said:


> did you just stroke out?



I took the wacker test challenge to see if I could achieve 100% wacker. The all caps is what I copied/pasted from the test at the end haha.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 8, 2015)

I got 13%. Uh oh. I guess I'm more of a wacker than everyone else on here.


----------



## ERDoc (Jul 9, 2015)

At my worst, I was 46% whacker (I had to guess on the cell phone question since no one had cell phones back then).  I'm apparently still 4%.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm 4% because I have a scanner.


----------



## kirky kirk (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm 0%.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm 10% for a scanner (well its an app on my phone not a dedicated radio scanner but I'll count it lol) and a couple of t-shirts


----------



## COmedic17 (Jul 10, 2015)

ERDoc said:


> Whacker isn't even a universal term.  They were called buffs where I came from.


I call them whistle di*ks.
Oddly enough from a similar reasoning to your penis statement.


Great minds must think alike.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 11, 2015)

I posted this on firehouse.com about 10+ years ago...  just change firefighter to emt, and I think it will still be applicable.

just some random thoughts of mine.

A wacker spends all his/her free time at the fire house.

A dedicated employee works his shifts, and signs up for all the extra shifts he can for extra $$$

a wacker visits the local firehouse on vacation, to see how they do things and to trade/buy shirts or patches

a dedicated employee can visit a firehouse not in their area to learn how another organization operates, in hopes of improving his/her organization

a wacker puts FF/EMS stickers all over his car

a dedicated employee puts IAFF stickers on his/her car, so show he supports the union he is proud to be a member of

a wacker takes every firefighting course he can, in hopes of one day becoming a career firefighter.

a dedicated employee takes every FF course he can, so he can do the job to the best of his ability.

a wacker will purchase a leather helmet because it makes him look cool, even though the department issues salad bowls

a dedicated employee will purchase a leather helmet out of his uniform allowance, even though the department issues salad bowls.

a wacker will wear a firefighting-related novelty shirt when not on duty.

dedicated employees would never do anything like this

a wacker will wear his department t-shirt/job shirt in school, work, while shopping for groceries, at the mall, etc.

a dedicated employee will wear his department t-shirt/job shirt while at fire school, on the job, when with the crew shopping for groceries, and I did see one FDNY guys in his FDNY job shirt (with station number) and hat in Victoria's Secret shopping with his girlfriend, but I'm sure he's the exception to the rule.

a wacker is proud to show off that he is a member of a FD or EMS squad.

a dedicated employee comes to work early, leaves late, and keeps his work and the rest of his life separate.

a wacker has a closet full of FD t-shirts from all over the US, some purchased, some traded for, some obtained as gifts.

a dedicated employee has a closet full of shirts, mainly of his department, but a few obtained through trades.

a wacker aspires to be as good as (insert big city FD name here, be it FDNY, LAFD, Syracuse FD for those from upstate NY, Chicago FD, DCFD, PG County FD, etc), or even the neighboring 24/7 paid department.

a dedicated employee aspires to be as good as (insert big city FD name here, be it FDNY, LAFD, Syracuse FD for those from upstate NY, Chicago FD, DCFD, PG County FD, etc).

and the biggest difference (also edited to because people seem to be misinterpreting the statement):

if a non-paid firefighter does one of the above mentioned things, he is considered a wacker

if a paid firefighter does the same thing he is considered a proud and dedicated employee

just some random thoughts

What some people consider to be a trait of a (volunteer) whacker, and what some people consider to be a trait of a dedicated (career) employee are sometimes very similar. but because people look at career guys and volunteers differently, the same "event" or "description" can be used to form a different opinion about someone. It's all about perception.


----------



## Deftones (Jul 12, 2015)

Whacker, Ricky Rescue, or what ever term you use, is a very subjective term that really depends on the person defining it. However, it's a mentality, not a particular thing you do.

A whacker, in my eyes, is someone who is in this field not for patients or adventure, but for titles and self interest. They are the guys who feel the need to act as if they are god. They do not care about doing their job. They do not care about the people they ride with. They'd sell anyone down the river for praise. They're rarely ever a decent provider. They simply suck. They are horrible to be around. 

I met an EMT exactly like this once. I was in one of those military cadet program and this guy made it sound as if he was god. He told everyone how great of a provider he was, how doctors called him doc and looked to him for advice, how he many great saves (he had 1 year in an IFT service when I probed around), and stuff like that. The guy even faked a save at the Boston Marathon and then had his friend fake an email from a nurse saying that he was there! Of course that unraveled when we contacted the person named in the email and they said they never heard of him. That guy was the true definition of whacker.

Having a crazy belt, an extra sticker or two on yourvehicle, owning a EMT/Medic shirt, or telling someone you're an EMT doesn't make you a whacker. What makes you a whacker is when you feel the need to impress others with the fact that you're an EMT to the point of forcing it down their throats.

The key to not being a whacker is to be great at your job and to do things for the best interest of your organization, not for the best interest of yourself. The people who are great at this job are those who are into what they can do for their patients and for their partners. Just my 0.02


----------



## ERDoc (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow, I think that guy goes beyond whacker.  It almost sounds pathological.


----------



## Deftones (Jul 12, 2015)

ERDoc said:


> Wow, I think that guy goes beyond whacker.  It almost sounds pathological.


Well, he did lie about heart disease and "leg cancer", working as a firefighter, being an Army Ranger Combat Medic, and the like. Funniest thing is that he called me a liar.


----------



## ERDoc (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah, he has more issues than just being a whacker.


----------



## nick Joseph (Jul 13, 2015)

DEmedic said:


> EMT: carries gloves and shears at work.
> 
> Whacker: carries tactical gloves, raptor shears, a CAT, a 16g (just in case) and a tactical flashlight in his tactical pants.
> 
> Off duty.


Carrying that off-duty isn't normal ?


----------



## RedAirplane (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm 8% as well...


----------



## Stimpy911 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm guessing most of us that post on these forums are whackers with some being better at it than others.


----------

